# Lustiges Alki Alphabet



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

Hallo euch,

den Stiften ist beim Buchtabieren etwas lustiges eingefallen.

Anstelle Anton für A oder Alpha einfach Alkoholnamen wie Absolut.

Wichtig währe je krasser desto besser, Schnapsrichtung vor Markennamen 

Wer hilft den mal mit oder flallen bessere Begriffe ein?
Änderungen schwarz Markieren!

A = Absinth
B = Baileys / Bier ( Da sind wir noch uneins)
PS: Habe eine Flasche aus Belize wo Baleys drauf steht, evtl Pic folgt.
C = Cognac
D = Doppelkorn / Doornkaat
E = Erdinger / Ettaler
F = Feigling / Franziskaner
G = Gin
H = Holsten
I = Iserlohner

J = Jägermeister
K = Kümmerling
L = Licher
M = Martini
N = Neger (Colaweitzen) (Vorschalg: Nuttenbrause)
O = Obstler
P = Paulaner
Q =
R = Ratzeputz
S = Strohrum
T = Tequila
U = Underberg / Urpils
V = Vodka
W = Williams
X = Xuxu (Erdbeeraroma) /Gsuffa
Y = Yeni (Raki)
Z = Zwetschgenwasser


----------



## zotos (19 Oktober 2007)

Also dann Buchstabieren wir mal VKE ;o)

Vodka, Korn, Erdbeermargerita

Daraus wird leider auch schnell auch WKE.

//Edit: Hier noch eine Auflistung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkoholische_Getränke


----------



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also dann Buchstabieren wir mal VKE ;o)
> 
> Vodka, Korn, Erdbeermargerita
> 
> Daraus wird leider auch schnell auch WKE.


 
Komm mach mit, das ist doch mal was lustiges.
du hast da bestimmt ein paar hammer Einfälle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Malz gsuffa malz,

B = Bitburger
D = Dinkelacker
E = Erdinger (Männer)
H = Holsten, Hofbräu 
J = Jever
K = König
L = Licher
M = Malz
P = Paulaner
X = Gsuffa
V = Veltins (Männer) Verpoorten (Frauen)
Z = Zwetschgenwasser


----------



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

Klasse,

habe gleich ein paar übernommen.
Licher kenne ich gar nicht.

Je krasser aber desto besser 
Also Jägermeister ist schon krasser als Jever


----------



## Zottel (19 Oktober 2007)

Korrekturen:
B = Baileys
D = Doornkaat
T = Tequila
Vorschläge:
X = Xuxu (ein Gesöff mit Erdbeeraroma)
Y = Yeni (ein Markenname für Raki(türkischer Anisschnaps)


----------



## argv_user (19 Oktober 2007)

U = Urpils


----------



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

updatet ...........


----------



## nade (19 Oktober 2007)

A = Absinth
P = Pernot
S = Sambucca
M = Mirabelle, Meet
Q = Quetsche Schnaps


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2007)

> B = Baileys / Bier ( Da sind wir noch uneins)


Was für ne frage, Bier natürlich!
Pussys!

Ach ja:

I = Iserlohner
www.iserlohner.de

Prost


----------



## Werner54 (23 Oktober 2007)

*Bildungslücke*



maxi schrieb:


> Licher kenne ich gar nicht.



... südlich vom Weißwurstäquator (sprich:Main) gibt es auch keines!


----------



## thomass5 (23 Oktober 2007)

*N*

[SIZE=-1]http://www.*nordbrand*-nordhausen.de
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]http://www.echter-nordhaeuser.de

Thomas
[/SIZE]


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> ... südlich vom Weißwurstäquator (sprich:Main) gibt es auch keines!


 
Woebei ihr auch ein paar sehr gute Biere habt.
In Köln und Umgebung fand ich es aber immer schrecklich.
Da war das Bier so süss und nur in 0,1 0,2l glässern.
Bei uns hier gibte s schon immer eine Rebbelion wenn das Bier in Glässern kleienr 0,5l ausgeschenkt wird. 0,4 war eien Zeit lang in Mode, da aber jeder Ausschenker dann angesehen wurde als währe er ein Bierdieb, kahm es schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2007)

N = Nuttenbrause (Sekt)


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2007)

da fällt mir ein:

nenne mir 10 schweizer getränke die mit "s" beginnen.


- s´cola
- s´mineral
- s´fanta
-s´...


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> da fällt mir ein:
> 
> nenne mir 10 schweizer getränke die mit "s" beginnen.
> 
> ...


 
und mit "i" oder "li" enden!

- s´coli
- s´minerali
- s´fantali
-s´...[/


----------



## Hermann (23 Oktober 2007)

s = säuwatz ist ein rumkümmel vom westerwald 
b = basaltfeuer

licher ist doch zum kinder abtreiben


----------



## crash (23 Oktober 2007)

*Alki Wörterbuch*

ich hab ein Alki-Wörterbuch gefunden hehehe:sm24:


----------

